# No, rants please!



## Bucky (21 Jul 2009)

Here's my recruiting story. It's not a rant, but it is long, and has twists, turns, adventures, and werewolves. It's not for the faint of heart, but if you read on, i guarantee you will be entertained.

I've known for a while that i wanted to be in the army. I think i figured it out when i was in boy scouts. I stuck with scouts until i was about 16, then i joined the army cadets for a year, figuring i'd learn how to march and get a heads-up on rank structure and whatnot. That worked out well, and i applied for the CF shortly after my 17th birthday. I did my interviews, aptitude test, and everything when i was in grade 12. No problems, everything went smoothly, and I was offered a position with a (somewhat) local reserve unit as a Radio/Teletype Operator.

I did my basic at CFSCE in Kingston, during the summer of '98, and then went back to finish high school for the first semester of my OAC year. I finished halfway through and told my unit that i'd like to transfer to the regs after my trades training, and asked if they had any work for me in the meantime. They did, and i went back to CFSCE to act as enemy force for some RMC/CELE types who were doing their field portion in Petawawa. I met some great people there, mostly reg force patricias who taught us no-hook reservists more in a month than we'd learned in almost a year.

Then came my trades training, back at CFSCE. Easy enough course, but i did get in a bit of trouble and almost got RTU'd... twice. I got back to my unit in the fall and found that we had a new WO that knew my course warrant from that infamous QL3 i'd just taken. He dragged me into his office and let me know that he had his eye on me, and that I wasn't going anywhere (especially not the regs) until he was personally satisfied with my conduct. This was the beginning of the end.

I developed a bit of an attitude problem. Did OP ABACUS for the y2k 'crisis'. Had waited tables at a mess dinner and managed to get a tasking with 2SIGS up in pet immediately afterwards. Class C, so it looked like (after class C with ABACUS, and then again at 2SIGS) i was well on my way to full-time, regular force army work. Boy was i wrong. I requested a transfer from my unit to the regs, and was shocked to find that it was denied. I tried to go on my QL5 course, but was told that i hadn't been at my home unit enough to have qualified QL4 (on the job training).

I'm going to stop here and put in a bit of explanation. The QL4 for reservist in the Signals Operator trade at the time was merely to attend training throughout the training year, learn how to apply the skills they'd learned on their QL4 the summer before, and prepare for their QL5 by going on a few exercises. That's it. Just do a few weekends worth of exercises, have someone above you in the chain of command fill out the checklist saying you knew how to do everything, and you're done. Sounds easy enough, right? Not for me. I wasn't at my home reserve unit, i was with a regular force unit, doing their exercises. Same work, but more of it. In addition, i did a winter warfare course and advanced TCCCS training. I thought i'd be a shoe-in for a simple QL5. Nope. Denied.My request to stay in pet with what i now considered my unit was denied. I was told to return to my unit for the summer. They didn't have any work for me, they just wanted me back. In the reserves, this doesn't pay. At all. 

I went out and got a part-time job. When the training year resumed in the fall, it got worse. My CO advised me that i wouldn't be transferred out, because they 'needed the numbers'.

I had, by now, developed quite the attitude problem, and a drinking problem to match. The next few months saw me getting in shit for all kinds of things, some my fault, some not. I focused on the things that weren't my fault, and decided the best way to go regs was to quit the reserves. The last straw was being told that i'd be supervising and helping to train the very same people whose 'superior' training had allowed them onto their QL5, and who now outranked me.

So i got out, and decided to get a civvie job for a while. In the auto industry. In 2001.So 9/11 happens and work gets slow, should i re-enlist now, and go regs? I think about it and decide to live a little before i go back in. I do a few strange jobs, and just generally try to enjoy life for a few years.

I reapply in 2005 and discover in the process that i have a warrant out for my arrest. That slows the process a bit, as you can imagine. I get that cleared up, and the charges are dropped, but i'm told that i now have to wait three years to join, even though i haven't been convicted of anything. That sucks, but i'm determined. I actually only waited about two and a half, and then re-apply. 

This is Feb/Mar of 2009, now, by the way.

It took about five months for the recruiting process to yield anything promising; here are the highlights:

Passed interview without incident - highlites include me almost swearing when the Officer doing the interview points out my high school average in my last semester, and a lot of confusion over whether or not i'm married.

Medical was not an issue, apparently my eyesight and hearing are both better than i thought they were. Also better than my optometrist had me believing. Guess that's how optometrists get paid, eh?

BackCheck was interesting, i had some wacky old debts that i had to pay off, and a lot of addresses and employers to remember or loot up. Nothing like finding out that you owe Rogers for an old cable bill from five years ago, when you're currently with them for cable. Don't they check before they let you set up a new account? Anyways, besides paying off a crapload of old debts, there was also the 'references' thing. I had a hell of a time coming up with people that had known me for that long. Must just be me, though.

Then... waiting. Would i get a recruit school bypass? Would i pass my background checks? Was my debt paid off, and showing as so in the most recent credit reports? After a few months of waiting, i finally passed from the career counselor to a corporal whose job it was to get me into a BMQ.

He'd do that just as soon as he'd established whether i had to do one. More waiting. File sent to borden for review. More waiting. Sent for further review by someone higher up. More waiting and i finally played my whole hand.

My girlfriend is pregnant. This wasn't such a big thing back in March or April, but here in July it is. She's due at the end of October, and i doubt i'll get away with missing that. I tell the corporal type that i can't afford to wait for an answer on the recruit school bypass, just chuck me on the merit list, i'd like to get this done, and out of the way, ASAP.

Two or three days later i'm slated to get sworn back in (24JULY) and start BMQ (10AUGUST).

I've been running and training since i got that call. My muscles are aching, and I've got three weeks to get ready for it.

It feels great. I'm back on track. After an almost comically long wait to get into the regular force, i'm on my way to St. Jean.

Sorry if this post is a bit long, it was a long story.



Edited by Roy Harding (at the users request) to copy and paste his text - including formatting.


----------



## Bucky (21 Jul 2009)

Where, exactly, did all my hard returns go?  ??? 
Mods!


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (21 Jul 2009)

How about some proper sentence structure(paragraphs for example) so your rant is easier to read.

Milnet.ca Staff


----------



## Bucky (21 Jul 2009)

I am, to be honest, perfectly capable of proper sentence structure. I asked for help from a moderator because (even using the modify button and adding them again) the hard returns are dropped from my post.
Thanks for your help?


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (21 Jul 2009)

Tell you what.....copy and paste your original post to a word document, edit it to make it more coherent, repost it, and I will delete your original post.


----------



## Roy Harding (21 Jul 2009)

Bucky said:
			
		

> I am, to be honest, perfectly capable of proper sentence structure. I asked for help from a moderator because (even using the modify button and adding them again) the hard returns are dropped from my post.
> Thanks for your help?



I've had a similar experience today - but in my case they stayed after I edited the post to put them back in.  Perhaps give it another try - the lack of them certainly does make your post hard to read.

If it carries on, we'll get the resident "code mechanic" (and site owner) to look into it.


Roy Harding
Milnet.ca Staff

Edited to add:  or give Ex-Dragoon's suggestion a try.  (He was posting as I was typing)


----------



## PMedMoe (21 Jul 2009)

Funny title - No, rants please! - and then the poster proceeds to rant.

Not sure what happened to your hard returns but the font was small as well, making it difficult to read (not to mention lack of capitalization, grammar and proper spacing).

So, how do you get a warrant out for your arrest without you knowing about it?

How can you be confused about whether you're married or not?

Oh and regarding your girlfriend being pregnant, did it ever occur to you that you might be on some other course (besides BMQ) when she gives birth? 

I just hope you've matured a bit and lost the attitude.  Good luck.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (21 Jul 2009)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Funny title - No, rants please! - and then the poster proceeds to rant.
> 
> Not sure what happened to your hard returns but the font was small as well, making it difficult to read (not to mention lack of capitalization, grammar and proper spacing).
> 
> ...



LOL you did better then me Moe, I saw the jumble and there was no way I could read that with it making any sort of sence, hence my guidance.


----------



## Roy Harding (21 Jul 2009)

Ex-Dragoon said:
			
		

> LOL you did better then me Moe, I saw the jumble and there was no way I could read that with it making any sort of sence, hence my guidance.



Damn!  I didn't read it either (for the same reason).  After PMedMoe's post, now I wanna!

Roy


----------



## Bucky (21 Jul 2009)

Ex-Dragoon said:
			
		

> Tell you what.....copy and paste your original post to a word document, edit it to make it more coherent, repost it, and I will delete your original post.


Okay, we obviously got off to a bad start here.
I'll attach the word document here, in this post. I didn't add any punctuation, nor did i go through and 'fix' my capitalisation. There was never anything wrong with them in the first place. Not from my end, anyways.
I hope these attachments work. If they do, can a mod (any mod) just copy and paste out of one and back into the first post? I spent a while typing this up, and it would be nice to see it actually display, and maybe have people comment on the substance of it, rather than bitching that it's not formatted correctly.
Thanks,


----------



## PMedMoe (21 Jul 2009)

Here it is with grammar and spelling check done.

Just so you know, "I" (as in me, myself) is always capitalized.


----------



## Bucky (21 Jul 2009)

Yes, I understand now. That must have made it almost completely unintelligible. I am sorry for having subjected you to what must have been the worst bit of editing you've seen in months. You have my most sincere apologies for that. In addition, I offer you my wholehearted thanks for your patience in grammar and spell checking of the document in question.


----------



## Roy Harding (21 Jul 2009)

Bucky said:
			
		

> Okay, we obviously got off to a bad start here.
> I'll attach the word document here, in this post. I didn't add any punctuation, nor did i go through and 'fix' my capitalisation. There was never anything wrong with them in the first place. Not from my end, anyways.
> I hope these attachments work. If they do, can a mod (any mod) just copy and paste out of one and back into the first post? I spent a while typing this up, and it would be nice to see it actually display, and maybe have people comment on the substance of it, rather than bitching that it's not formatted correctly.
> Thanks,



I've put it up for you - but I didn't spell check and grammar check it for you - as PMedMoe apparently has done while I was posting it.

I don't have an explanation for what happened originally - as I said the same thing happened to me earlier, but the problem seems to have gone away.

As far as your "bitching" comment goes - I realize that you're relatively new here - so consider this some free advice;  always watch your tone when dealing with other members, and ESPECIALLY when dealing with the moderators.


Roy Harding
Milnet.ca Staff


----------



## Bucky (21 Jul 2009)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> So, how do you get a warrant out for your arrest without you knowing about it?



A simple case of mistaken identity. Someone alleged that they had seen "me" doing soemthing illegal. Though i had an alibi, i was ticketed for mischief. The charges were dropped, but due to the timing of the thing, i managed to miss the appointment to have my fingerprints taken. Therefore, a bench warrant was issued, for failure to appear under the "identification of Criminals" act.




			
				PMedMoe said:
			
		

> How can you be confused about whether you're married or not?



I'm in a committed relationship, but haven't been cohabiting long enough for it to be considered a common law marriage.




			
				PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Oh and regarding your girlfriend being pregnant, did it ever occur to you that you might be on some other course (besides BMQ) when she gives birth?



She's due in late October. My BMQ starts August 10th. Unless I finish in four weeks, or she stays pregnant longer than the doctors say she will...



			
				PMedMoe said:
			
		

> I just hope you've matured a bit and lost the attitude.  Good luck.



As do I. Just getting this thread going has tested me a few times.


----------



## PMedMoe (21 Jul 2009)

Bucky said:
			
		

> She's due in late October. My BMQ starts August 10th. Unless I finish in four weeks, or she stays pregnant longer than the doctors say she will...



As I said, you _may_ be on *another* course by then.



			
				Bucky said:
			
		

> As do I. Just getting this thread going has tested me a few times.


Obviously.  I can see that by your comment to me.  Sorry, just makes things easier to read.  We frown on MSN-speak here.  Take some time, read the other threads, use the search.  You'll find you're not alone.  Others have had some situations similar.

Remember, spell check is free.


----------



## GAP (21 Jul 2009)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Remember, spell check is free.



Oh!!.....really?


----------



## PMedMoe (21 Jul 2009)

GAP said:
			
		

> Oh!!.....really?









 ;D


----------



## Otis (21 Jul 2009)

Seeing as no one else seems to want to comment on the SUBSTANCE of your post (and it's been fixed a readable now) ... I think I will comment.

First, congrats on finally making it into the RegF (and BZ on your tenacity to stick with it)

The patience you have learned will serve you well in the future. Having been a victim of patience absence disorder myself, I know how hard it is to deal with people that are frustrating. Just remember however, quite often people who are frustrating you ARE trying to be helpful. Even if they aren't, quite often you will need their help in the future anyway, so it doesn't serve you to blow up or swear at them.

Also, from what you have written, quite a few of your difficulties appear to have been, directly or indirectly, of your own initiation ... try not to make problems for yourself in the future, as the CF will give you more than enough problems to keep you busy. 

Good luck in the future!

Otis


----------



## recruitlacrioix (27 Jul 2009)

wow thats quite the story, good luck at BMQ.


----------



## FastEddy (28 Jul 2009)

Roy Harding said:
			
		

> As far as your "bitching" comment goes - I realize that you're relatively new here - so consider this some free advice;  always watch your tone when dealing with other members, and ESPECIALLY when dealing with the moderators.
> 
> 
> Roy Harding
> Milnet.ca Staff




Having not seen the original submission, I therefore cannot comment on the back and forth banting of its presentability.

However its been my experience, that its not how a person is saying it, but what they are saying, regardless of how unpleasant it may sound to the ear. I guess in this case, to the reader.

As "Otis" so amply put, its a wonder this Chap is still enchanted with the Canadian Military,

As to your closing comment, I do detect a ring of a Threat rather than friendly Advice.


----------



## the 48th regulator (28 Jul 2009)

FastEddy said:
			
		

> Having not seen the original submission, I therefore cannot comment on the back and forth banting of its presentability.
> 
> However its been my experience, that its not how a person is saying it, but what they are saying, regardless of how unpleasant it may sound to the ear. I guess in this case, to the reader.
> 
> ...



Well Matlock,

What I detect is once again, FastEddy is trying to go for a moderator's jugular.

Why don't you trundle off, and bully someone else with your trolling?   Really, it is getting tired, and consider this friendly advice.

dileas

tess

milnet.ca staff


----------



## Roy Harding (28 Jul 2009)

Fasteddy:

The person to whom that remark was directed took it in the spirit intended (a WEEK ago) - problem solved, all is well.

I'm not in the habit of uttering threats.  Really - check my history.


Roy Harding


----------



## Bucky (29 Jul 2009)

Roy Harding said:
			
		

> The person to whom that remark was directed took it in the spirit intended (a WEEK ago) - problem solved, all is well.


For the record, I took it as a threat. I figured I had it coming, though. He's a mod, and has every right to throw his weight around.


----------



## FastEddy (29 Jul 2009)

Bucky said:
			
		

> For the record, I took it as a threat. I figured I had it coming, though. He's a mod, and has every right to throw his weight around.




Actually, I enjoyed your Rant and as I previously mentioned, its a wonder you are still enchanted with the Military. I certainly hope your Career smooths out.

But as to your thought, that Mods have the right to throw their weight around, I can assure you, THEY DON'T. The majority of Mods are Civil and provide Helpful Advice and Control of Conduct and Submitted Material.

As both you and I found Mr.Hardings remark to have a ring of "Threat" (as I'm sure many other readers did). I am satisfied that Mr.Harding didn't mean for it to.

Mr.Harding has graciously replied to that fact and we can all merit him for the clarification in the matter.

But as you can plainly see that there are other certain Mods that take offense when their territory seems threatened or questioned. However, it only tends to illustrate who they are.

Cheers.


----------



## the 48th regulator (29 Jul 2009)

FastEddy said:
			
		

> Actually, I enjoyed your Rant and as I previously mentioned, its a wonder you are still enchanted with the Military. I certainly hope your Career smooths out.
> 
> But as to your thought, that Mods have the right to throw their weight around, I can assure you, THEY DON'T. The majority of Mods are Civil and provide Helpful Advice and Control of Conduct and Submitted Material.
> 
> ...



Oh boy, where do I begin,

You can sprinkle your posts with sugar all you all you want Eddy, but the divide and conquer routine won't work with me.

Your history shows that you do nothing but antagonize, and try to bait people into arguments.  That is what is referred to as trolling, and is covered in our guidelines as conduct which is not tolerated here.

We Moderators "Throw our weight around" to protect members of this site from that type of conduct.  Funny, how it is only the trolls that feel that "Weight" is being thrown around in their direction.

Consider this strike two, Eddy, one more time and it is the ladder for you.  You remember that, don't you?  You have been on it before, lemme see, for the same type of action if I am not mistaken.

dileas

tess

milnet.ca staff


----------



## George Wallace (29 Jul 2009)

Tess

These words ring so true, and people tend to be repetative in their habits,



> ........it only tends to illustrate who they are.



There are whinners who only bitch about things; and then there are people who have creative suggestions that could solve problems.


----------

